# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Snap Shot

## Travel2

i was just curious what type of camera do TP members use? 
i am seriously thinking about getting a Samsung ST500 Digital Camera (in Blue my fav colour) you can view it here : Samsung ST500

i am drawn to it purely based on the fact it has a 1.5" front self-portrait LCD screen which would make taking photos better as i often take photos of me and friends by stretching out my hand but this way id be able to see how everythin looks before taking a snap 
i havent decided yet though.....
i've always wanted a Olympus though hmmmmm.....

but yeah anyone use any digi cams that they would recommend. 


p.s Scott's photo's on his blog are stunning and i have always wondered what type of cam he uses.

----------


## jackk001

* Capture screen, window, rectangular area
    * Global hotkeys to instantly activate screen capturing
    * Options to specify output destination (file, editor, clipboard, printer, e-mail)
    * Save in BMP, GIF, JPEG, PCX, PNG, PSD, and TIFF formats
    * Run minimized or minimize to System Tray area
    * Include mousepointer, play sound on capture
    * Supports multiple monitors and Dualview
    * Automatically save screen captures, automatic filename generation
    * Send screen captures to Paint or to your favorite image editing program
    * Send screen captures by build-in e-mail (supports Exchange Server)
    * Upload screen captures by build-in FTP engine (File Transfer Protocol)
    * Runs on Windows 98/ME/2k/2k3/2k8/XP/Vista/7

----------


## prankpeter

a snapshot is the state of a system at a particular point in time. The term was coined as an analogy to that in photography. It can refer to an actual copy of the state of a system or to a capability provided by certain systems.A snapshot represents a frozen image of a volume. The source of a snapshot is called an "original." When a snapshot is created, it looks exactly like the original at that point in time. As changes are made to the original, the snapshot remains the same and looks exactly like the original at the time the snapshot was created. A storage snapshot is a set of reference markers, or pointers, to data stored on a disk drive, on a tape, or in a storage area network (SAN). A snapshot is something like a detailed table of contents, but it is treated by the computer as a complete data backup. Snapshots streamline access to stored data and can speed up the process of data ..

----------


## joymartine

a snapshot is the state of a system at a particular point in time. The term was coined as an analogy to that in photography. It can refer to an actual copy of the state of a system or to a capability provided by certain systems.A snapshot represents a frozen image of a volume. The source of a snapshot is called an "original." When a snapshot is created, it looks exactly like the original at that point in time. As changes are made to the original, the snapshot remains the same and looks exactly like the original at the time the snapshot was created.

----------


## rhettricol

Well, there are lots of brands camera available in the market with very cheap price but i will prefer you for the Sony snapshot because it is a magnificent camera with lots of functions , amazing capacity of photos and many more features are in this camera.

----------


## Travel2

i was just curious what type of camera do TP members use? 
i am seriously thinking about getting a Samsung ST500 Digital Camera (in Blue my fav colour) you can view it here : Samsung ST500

i am drawn to it purely based on the fact it has a 1.5" front self-portrait LCD screen which would make taking photos better as i often take photos of me and friends by stretching out my hand but this way id be able to see how everythin looks before taking a snap 
i havent decided yet though.....
i've always wanted a Olympus though hmmmmm.....

but yeah anyone use any digi cams that they would recommend. 

p.s Scott's photo's on his blog are stunning and i have always wondered what type of cam he uses.

----------


## jackk001

* Capture screen, window, rectangular area
    * Global hotkeys to instantly activate screen capturing
    * Options to specify output destination (file, editor, clipboard, printer, e-mail)
    * Save in BMP, GIF, JPEG, PCX, PNG, PSD, and TIFF formats
    * Run minimized or minimize to System Tray area
    * Include mousepointer, play sound on capture
    * Supports multiple monitors and Dualview
    * Automatically save screen captures, automatic filename generation
    * Send screen captures to Paint or to your favorite image editing program
    * Send screen captures by build-in e-mail (supports Exchange Server)
    * Upload screen captures by build-in FTP engine (File Transfer Protocol)
    * Runs on Windows 98/ME/2k/2k3/2k8/XP/Vista/7

----------


## prankpeter

a snapshot is the state of a system at a particular point in time. The term was coined as an analogy to that in photography. It can refer to an actual copy of the state of a system or to a capability provided by certain systems.A snapshot represents a frozen image of a volume. The source of a snapshot is called an "original." When a snapshot is created, it looks exactly like the original at that point in time. As changes are made to the original, the snapshot remains the same and looks exactly like the original at the time the snapshot was created. A storage snapshot is a set of reference markers, or pointers, to data stored on a disk drive, on a tape, or in a storage area network (SAN). A snapshot is something like a detailed table of contents, but it is treated by the computer as a complete data backup. Snapshots streamline access to stored data and can speed up the process of data ..

----------


## joymartine

a snapshot is the state of a system at a particular point in time. The term was coined as an analogy to that in photography. It can refer to an actual copy of the state of a system or to a capability provided by certain systems.A snapshot represents a frozen image of a volume. The source of a snapshot is called an "original." When a snapshot is created, it looks exactly like the original at that point in time. As changes are made to the original, the snapshot remains the same and looks exactly like the original at the time the snapshot was created.

----------


## rhettricol

Well, there are lots of brands camera available in the market with very cheap price but i will prefer you for the Sony snapshot because it is a magnificent camera with lots of functions , amazing capacity of photos and many more features are in this camera.

----------

